# designer steroids  thet will be banned



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2008)

saw this at bb.com

Rules - 2008 - Classification of Three Steroids as Schedule III Anabolic Steroids Under the Controlled Substances Act


4Ever Fit D-Drol
ALRI Ergomax
American Cellular Labs TREN-Xtreme
American Cellular Labs MASS-Xtreme
American Cellular Labs MMA-3-Xtreme
Anabolic Formulation Halo-T
Anabolic Formulation TrenaPLEX
AX Pheraplex
AX Ergomax
ANC Rage
APS Nutrition Ultra Mass Stack
Black China Labs Straight Phlexed
Black China Labs Super Flex
Black Dragon Labs Testanate 50
Black Dragon Nutrition TRENV-700
BCS Labs Halo-Tren 400
BCS Labs Testra-Flex
CEL P-Plex
Chapparal Labs Pheravol-V
CTD Labs Decabolen
CTD Trenbolen
DNA Testadrol 50
EST Phera-Vol
Evolution Labs Omnevol
Evolution Labs Sustevol
Evolution Labs ANEVOL
Fast Action D-Stianizol
Fast Action MD1T
Fast Action Monster Pack
Fast Action Trena
Finamax
Fizogen On Cycle Hardcore II
Generic Labz Phera Max
Genetic Edge Technologies SUS500
G.E.T. Phera 50
G.E.T. Tren 250
Genetic Excel(GXL)Original HD
Growth Labs P-Max
IDS Ripped Tabs
IDS Sostenol 250
iForce 1,4 AD BOLD 200
iForce BOLD
Infinite Labs CycloTren
Intense Nutraceuticals Epiotren
Intense Nutraceuticals Tri Bolic
Juggernaut Nutrition Phera-Bol
Kilo Sports Phera-Mass
KiloSports Trenadrol
Molecular Nutrition Boldione
Myogenix(TCC) 17-Methyl X
Myogenix(TCC) Spawn
Myogenix(TCC) Xtreme Tren
Pharma Resources Pheragen
Pharmagenx Finigenx Magnum
Purus Labs E-Pol
Rockhard Formulations Razorbolic
Serious Nutrition Solutions Methyl-Plex XT
Tokkyo Stack
Tokkyo EQ
Tokkyo Tren
Tokkyo Methyl X


----------



## KelJu (May 8, 2008)

I read through much of that, but I couldn't find a date for when this will go into effect, or is this just a proposal?


----------



## CORUM (May 8, 2008)

that sucks i like d-drol. guess i better stock up!! lol


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I read through much of that, but I couldn't find a date for when this will go into effect, or is this just a proposal?




sooner rather then later

its already hard to find alot of those products


----------



## iFORCE Rep (May 8, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I read through much of that, but I couldn't find a date for when this will go into effect, or is this just a proposal?



It's just a proposal... It will be later this year before anything happens


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2008)

iFORCE Rep said:


> It's just a proposal... It will be later this year before anything happens



once a supp company is contacted by the DEA they stop production of the product, so it's just a matter of time before distributors and retailers run out of stock.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 8, 2008)

Ripped Tabs, and Sostenol from IDS are banned.. but Mass Tabs aren't?


----------



## CORUM (May 8, 2008)

whats going to be left that are similar to these that are proven to work and not just a fancy name and label?


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2008)

CORUM said:


> whats going to be left that are similar to these that are proven to work and not just a fancy name and label?



proven to work?


----------



## CORUM (May 8, 2008)

yeah things someone has used or things like that. instead of a placebo. i know there is a lot of test boosters out there that really do not do anything. so whats going to be out after alot of these are banned. hope that makes more sense.


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2008)

CORUM said:


> yeah things someone has used or things like that. instead of a placebo. i know there is a lot of test boosters out there that really do not do anything. so whats going to be out after alot of these are banned. hope that makes more sense.



that makes them proven to work, sure about that?


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2008)

Prince said:


> that makes them proven to work, sure about that?



My friend got pissed at me yesterday because he saw where I was posting in the a thread about tribulus, and he started telling me about how it boosted his test levels and gave him the hardest pumps ever.  I should have left it alone, but I told him he was experiencing placbo and showed him the study I posted. 

I just got pissed off and defensive. "I fuckign know when somethig nworks cause I feel it working". He really got pissed when I replyed to that comment with "yeah, and placebo groups taking sugar pills say the say damn thing, so who do you believe: science or people?

So it all ended with "Fuck you man, I know it works, I don't give a shit what studies you find".  


Its no wonder its so fucking hard to figure out what works and what doesn't when marketing dictates who affective a product is and not actual case studies.


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2008)

KelJu said:


> My friend got pissed at me yesterday because he saw where I was posting in the a thread about tribulus, and he started telling me about how it boosted his test levels and gave him the hardest pumps ever.  I should have left it alone, but I told him he was experiencing placbo and showed him the study I posted.
> 
> I just got pissed off and defensive. "I fuckign know when somethig nworks cause I feel it working". He really got pissed when I replyed to that comment with "yeah, and placebo groups taking sugar pills say the say damn thing, so who do you believe: science or people?
> 
> ...



what is your point? all I am saying is there is no testing or science behind all of the "pro-hormones" that are being put out on the market today, I am not saying they don't work, I am just saying they are not proven as was being said above, very few supplements have actual scientific studies behind them, the most studied supplement is creatine.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2008)

superdrol, h-drol and havoc will still be around plus you will be able to the ones i listed before the ban goes into effect


----------



## nni (May 9, 2008)

they arent banning any really good ones, (except phera), so there will be plenty left. its a half assed ban if you ask me.


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Its no wonder its so fucking hard to figure out what works and what doesn't when marketing dictates who affective a product is and not actual case studies.





Prince said:


> what is your point? all I am saying is there is no testing or science behind all of the "pro-hormones" that are being put out on the market today, I am not saying they don't work, I am just saying they are not proven as was being said above, very few supplements have actual scientific studies behind them, the most studied supplement is creatine.



My point was same as yours, that nothing is proven until it is studied by scientist.


----------



## CORUM (May 9, 2008)

i guess i see the point what soem think works really doesn't so i see the point prince.


----------



## nni (May 9, 2008)

the vida text is some proof that these work, and thats where all of these come from.


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2008)

nni said:


> the vida text is some proof that these work, and thats where all of these come from.



I have been trying to get that book for over a year.


----------



## Supa-T (May 11, 2008)

What about P6 Black? That has 1-Test, Nandrolone and Boldenone as its target hormones. Will that be covered under the ban? Or will it slip through?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 12, 2008)

Boldenone is on the list


----------



## CORUM (May 13, 2008)

which company makes the superdrol everyone talks about? i think i have seen it by a few different companies , so which one is it that everyone talks so highly about? i knew a guy that was taking it, i think it was from anabolic xtreme. he talked highly about it also and their pct that he bought with it.


----------



## nni (May 13, 2008)

anabolic xtreme is the one that is most associated with it.


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2008)

nni said:


> they arent banning any really good ones, (except phera), so there will be plenty left. its a half assed ban if you ask me.



True, but it is very easy for DEA to add them also.


----------



## CORUM (May 13, 2008)

thanks nni


----------



## mcguin (May 14, 2008)

can anyone shed some light on the ids ripped tabs?  how well do they work, and what results to they typically deliver?  I'm interested in possibly trying them.  Thanks!


----------



## NordicNacho (May 14, 2008)

mcguin said:


> can anyone shed some light on the ids ripped tabs?  how well do they work, and what results to they typically deliver?  I'm interested in possibly trying them.  Thanks!



very well my fav

I've run them a few times

10-15 pounds with very few sides

they are just plain fun to be on sort of addictive



but they are pricey now and hard to find


----------



## quark (May 15, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> but they are pricey now and hard to find


----------

